# Raffia?



## sinensispsyched (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm making some more FF cultures today, but I have no excelsior. I could use coffee filters, but they just have a weird look to them. Could I use raffia as a substitute for excelsior?


----------



## Tony C (Mar 23, 2013)

I've never heard of it being used, but as long as it holds together when wet and provides surface area for the flies I don't see why not. I have used folded coffee filters and squares of corrugated cardboard in the past.


----------



## aNisip (Mar 23, 2013)

You most likely can, but like Tony said, corrugated cardboard works well too...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, sounds good!


----------



## Digger (Mar 23, 2013)

Wouldnt he rather just play...... tennis?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Raffia has chemicals in it. I'd avoid it.

EDIT: Our raffia seems to have some sort of additive, or perhaps it is just particles that rub off.


----------



## Tony C (Mar 23, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Raffia has chemicals in it. I'd avoid it.


What chemicals? Raffia is a natural fiber from a palm tree.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 23, 2013)

I can send you excelsior,


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 23, 2013)

I use raffia. It's fine.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Tony C said:


> What chemicals? Raffia is a natural fiber from a palm tree.





Mime454 said:


> I use raffia. It's fine.


If it is bought from, say, and arts and crafts store or for decorative purposes, it is most likely treated with chemicals. Just be careful, read labels, and do your research.


----------



## Tony C (Mar 23, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> If it is bought from, say, and arts and crafts store or for decorative purposes, it is most likely treated with chemicals. Just be careful, read labels, and do your research.


A claim of "chemicals" is vague and useless. Exactly which chemicals and what are the harmful effects of their use?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 23, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I can send you excelsior,


TAKE IT! It is good stuff. Much thicker than most and you get some you will be set for who knows how long.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had the same culture going for over 2 years now using several folded coffee filters in each, I used to use excelsior and filters but now I just use the filters, the cultures do very well and last about 4 weeks each, you can use just about anything non-toxic that gives good surface area, it's just for them to climb on, who cares what it looks like they're ff's man, just ff's? :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 24, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I've had the same culture going for over 2 years now using several folded coffee filters in each, I used to use excelsior and filters but now I just use the filters, the cultures do very well and last about 4 weeks each, you can use just about anything non-toxic that gives good surface area, it's just for them to climb on, who cares what it looks like they're ff's man, just ff's? :lol:


OK, I guess so...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> If it is bought from, say, and arts and crafts store or for decorative purposes, it is most likely treated with chemicals. Just be careful, read labels, and do your research.


...........and you know this how?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> ...........and you know this how?


We have raffia at our house. Ours has chemicals on it that rub off on your hands every time that it is used. The label had warned us to not let the raffia come into contact with our eyes, and to wash hands after use. The whole chemical/preservitives thing goes the same for some brands and types of moss sold at arts and crafts stores.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

Tony C said:


> A claim of "chemicals" is vague and useless. Exactly which chemicals and what are the harmful effects of their use?





Introvertebrate said:


> ...........and you know this how?


It depends on the brand and where it is being imported from; I'm sure that there are clean/natural suppliers out there. Read the labels, do your research.


----------



## Tony C (Mar 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> It depends on the brand and where it is being imported from; I'm sure that there are clean/natural suppliers out there. Read the labels, do your research.


You have a lot to learn about how science is done. The person making the claim is responsible for supporting it with evidence. Again, what chemicals are present and what are the harmful effects from exposure to them?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> We have raffia at our house. Ours has chemicals on it that rub off on your hands every time that it is used. The label had warned us to not let the raffia come into contact with our eyes, and to wash hands after use. The whole chemical/preservitives thing goes the same for some brands and types of moss sold at arts and crafts stores.


Did you purchase dyed or painted raffia? Do you still have that label? I'd like to see it.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

Tony C said:


> You have a lot to learn about how science is done. The person making the claim is responsible for supporting it with evidence. Again, what chemicals are present and what are the harmful effects from exposure to them?


If there are dyes present, it may just be those that rubbed off. Again: when we touch ours, and then rub our fingers together, they feel plasticy and.... I'm not sure how to describe it. We do not have the label. I'm just suggesting using caution when buying anything to be used for mantids.  



Introvertebrate said:


> Did you purchase dyed or painted raffia? Do you still have that label? I'd like to see it.


We purchased raffia that looked natural - I'm not sure whether the raffia was dyed with a natural color, or just left alone. Sadly, my parents probably disposed of the label - I don't remember when we got it, probably when I was little, so I really can't say... You can probably just disregard this, but reading labels is always good.


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 25, 2013)

Sealed packages of raffia are normally treated with fire retardent. Since this seems to be a verify first crowd you could always google something like raffia treated with fire retardant. When I worked in the stores that was the difference between natural raffia and raffia used in the craft industry.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2013)

Just don't overdo it. I see many people who feel they need to literally cram stuff into their cultures. For years I have used just a tiny ball of excelsior or nothing at all. I never notice any difference with nothing in there. The maggots seem to pupate just fine on the sides of the container.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Sealed packages of raffia are normally treated with fire retardent. Since this seems to be a verify first crowd you could always google something like raffia treated with fire retardant. When I worked in the stores that was the difference between natural raffia and raffia used in the craft industry.


Maybe this was what we felt.


----------

